# Mr. Fantastico's "Metha-Drol Extreme" Journal



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

Dear Diary, 

Day one of my Metha-drol Journal begins!

I would like to thank Prince and Ironmagazine for the unique opportunity to log my results. Special thank's to HeavyIron as well for selecting me.

For those of you who dont know what this compound is, here is the link:
METHA-DROL EXTREME - PRO-ANABOLIC STACK - Coming Soon!

Its a 3 compound combo consisting of Superdrol, DMZ and a third compound, Methoxygonadiene/Decadrol.

My dosing regime will consist of 2 capsules daily, dosed 12 hrs apart. 

So what are my expectations for this cycle? 10 lbs of LBM and an increase in strength. This will be a bulk obviously.

My current stats: 5'9" 205-210 lbs, 13% BF. 
AAS history: since early 2008

Took my first cap this morn....2nd dose will follow tonight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjsKDnUADrg


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're 13% bf then I'm in trouble.


----------



## ATyler (Dec 12, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> If you're 13% bf then I'm in trouble.



Haha I was thinkin the same thing


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 12, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico, how long are you running this cycle? 4 weeks?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 12, 2010)

Looking good man. 
10lb of LBM
This should be interesting.

Also thanks for the pec injection Vid you posted up.
Going have to rotate sites so going to have to do thighs and chest.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 12, 2010)

Get down Fantastico, l look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

Hell to the yeah! Looking thick!






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks fellas, This should be a great run.

well, i figured id stay on the conservative side of my BF estimation. Probably closer to 10-11.

Darkhose, Yes 4 weeks/30 days since its 60 caps per bottle. 

Going to be using a very small amount of NAC ed just to play it safe.

I feel really good so far. just dropped the second cap down the hatch.

Going to bang out some shrugs and calves tonight.


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 12, 2010)

looking forward to following this !


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 12, 2010)

Is this being added to any other compounds?


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

OK, First off.. I HATE YOU because you LIE !! Bullshit you are 13% !! Try 10%ish.. if not a little less !!  

2ndly I hate you even MORE because THE ONE TIME I wanna use a PH and it's this stuff Metha-drol Extreme.. and a couple of BRO'S have it and I am stuck using SUPER DMZrx .. the only PH i'll probably ever use for the rest of my life... ugh... Not happy bout this.. I would SOOO Much rather be using this other PH.. because yah..

and 3rdly.. FUCKING GO GET IT BRO !! Add that Mass !! You'll be a good 215 SOLID if you pull things correctly (which obviously u know how to do.. you aint no chump when it comes to the GYM)..

AND 4thly.. have I said I hated you yet ??


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

Subbed . . thanks for the spam  . . .  gonna to be a raffle based on junk pics?


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> OK, First off.. I HATE YOU because you LIE !! Bullshit you are 13% !! Try 10%ish.. if not a little less !!
> 
> 2ndly I hate you even MORE because THE ONE TIME I wanna use a PH and it's this stuff Metha-drol Extreme.. and a couple of BRO'S have it and I am stuck using SUPER DMZrx .. the only PH i'll probably ever use for the rest of my life... ugh... Not happy bout this.. I would SOOO Much rather be using this other PH.. because yah..
> 
> ...


 
Yes, i love you too. Whoever you are. 


This is gonna be a sick addition to some pfp and extra tren/prop. Im expecting it to be like Anadrol. I mean...SD/DMZ and decadrol? lol. Thats gotta be sick strength, size and wetness combined.

Buzzard....as far as current gears, i just came off a pfp cycle, then a fluoxymesterone cycle lol. ill be abusing some more pfp w/additional tren and prop.....Well actually, I was expecting the prop. But its obviously seized so im screwed on that one. we wont get into that, we all know whats going down (cough*cough interpol)

so, yeah...gears. 
Maybe i can get my hands on some Mast E if a fat, unjerked friend with more body hair than a yeti comes through for a negr0 but his GF beats him and she wont let him sling work no more.

P.s. guys i actually workout. So results may not be typical. Just a discloser for those with nonbig syndrome and unjerkeditis.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

ParadiseCup said:


> looking forward to following this !


 
cool. 

if anyone wants to share or suggest ideas for my workouts, feel free. Im currently doing a 5 day a wk split (2 on, 1 off) mostly compound movements. The only muscles i iso are biceps, triceps and calves.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

5 days/wk 4hrs a day?


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

no. actually i dont even workout.

hows ur cycle going? whats ur current weight?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> no. actually i dont even workout.
> 
> hows ur cycle going? whats ur current weight?


 
SFW for 5 days straight to the point of overtraining, then had 5 days off just eating: a lot of steak and sweet potato . . Wacked on 2kg . . so sitting at 226kg . . BP a little high but everything is kicking in nicely, test dosages start ramping from this week from 600-800 . .and beyond ..  things are going to get very interesting from here on in


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

be sure to bathe in AI's for aestehtics and non-bitchtititis. once you go gram plus, you could easilly end up with a pair of sweet, sweet saney's.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> be sure to bathe in AI's for aestehtics and non-bitchtititis. once you go gram plus, you could easilly end up with a pair of sweet, sweet saney's.


 
werd . . a pair of saney's could also lead to an increase in ghetto-tramp desirability


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Saney's?? Really?? 

And now since i'm named after Gyno induced Tits, i might use the Mast E myself... POS!!


----------



## Flathead (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm in for the ride, keep us posted!!!


----------



## ParadiseCup (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> cool.
> 
> if anyone wants to share or suggest ideas for my workouts, feel free. Im currently doing a 5 day a wk split (2 on, 1 off) mostly compound movements. The only muscles i iso are biceps, triceps and calves.


 your compound movements will be the best bet for gaining size. what does your split look like ?


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I can tell you from having pretty much the same body type as you bro, maybe a little bit more muscle mass .. but i've also been competing for years !! 

So yah man, get at it !! I am gonna follow this bro so long as I am a member of this board !!

If you WANT I can give you my Bulking regimen.. if interested.. but i mean.. this is some serious business ... it's medical science if you break it down bro.. I am not TELLING YOU that you MUST do it this way just.. letting you know.. and ODDS ARE !! You already know this.. but this is the important stuff bro.. 

A muscle will not grow until it’s recovered. The muscle            will  not begin to recover until the nervous system is Recovered. It             takes roughly 24hours for the nervous system to recover from a  workout.            Only then will the muscle begin to recover and grow.  So, you should            never train 2 days in a row. Even if you  train different bodyparts,            you still use the same nervous  system. You train 2 days in a row, your            nervous system  recovers, but by the time the muscles begin to, you train             again, so the body has to concentrate again on recovering the nervous             system.

A training frequency of 3 days per week (Mon, Wed, Fri) is more than             enough. Numerous pros, including myself, train like this  offseason for            maximum growth. Even if you use steroids, you  still have to train like            this. Steroids increase your  recovery ability, but they also make you            stronger at a  quicker rate. The extra strength will give you the ability            to  train harder/tear more muscle tissue, so you will need the extra             recovery that the steroids will give you.​ The following is a great training program that I recommend:​ 

Mon – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps
* Incline press – warm-up sets, 1 work set
* Flat flyes – 1 work set
* Millitary press – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Lateral flyes – 1 work set
* Rear delt machine – 1 work set
* Tricep pushdowns – 1 warm-up, 1 work set
* Lying tricep extensions – 1 work-set​ 

Wed – Quads, Hams, Calves
* Squats – warm-ups, 1 work set
* Leg press – work set
* Leg extension – work set
* Leg curl – warm-up, work set
* Stiff leg deadlift – work set
* Standing calf raise – work set​ 

Fri – Abs, Back, Bis
* Rope crunches – warm up, work set
* Lat pull down – warm-ups, work set
* Deadlift – warm-up, work set
* Bent-over rows – work set
* Shrugs – work set
* Standing BB curls – warm up, work set
* Concentration curl – work set​ 

You do a lot of warm-ups for your first exercise of the             day. You do one warm-up for the first exercise of each  body part, only            to optimize the firing of the neuropathways.



Let’s use chest as an example – if for example your max (work set) in             the incline press is 3 plates, then you do 2 warm-ups with the  bar,            2 warm-ups with one plate, 1 warm-up with 2 plates and  then your work            set with 3 plates. The work set is a set where  you fail at about 6 reps.            Every workout, you have to do more  reps or increase the weight in that            work set (remember, the  muscle has to do something that it has not done            before). So  if one work out you fail with 6 reps, the following nothing             less than 7. When you reach 8 reps, the following workout you should             do (increase) a weight where you can do minimum 4 reps. Then  increase            your reps again every workout until you reach 8  again, and so on. Each            rep has a tempo of 2-1-1. That is 2  seconds in the negative, one second            in the contraction and 1 second in the positive. Then, after you fail in the incline press,             you move straight to flat flyes. You do not need a warmup now  because            your chest is more than warm after you failed on  presses. And that’s            it for chest. The basic routine stays the  same. If you want variety,            small changes as using DB’s  instead of BB or doing flat presses and incline            flyes for  example, is more than enough variety to keep the muscle ‘confused’.


That's would I WOULD DO for a routine if I were you.. just saying..​


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Dr. Phill?


----------



## BigBird (Dec 13, 2010)

The Deuce said:


> Well I can tell you from having pretty much the same body type as you bro, maybe a little bit more muscle mass .. but i've also been competing for years !!
> 
> So yah man, get at it !! I am gonna follow this bro so long as I am a member of this board !!
> 
> ...


 
Deuce, I, too, am a firm believer in the one day on, one day off routine.  It's easy for people to get too eager and want to "build Rome in a day" and under-estimate the importance of rest/recovery.  I've been doing 12-16 sets per body part per workout but I'm gonna switch things up and utilize a program like the one you spelled out.  I'm curious to see my body's reaction to the changeup.  Thanks for the suggestion.  Don't mean to steal the OP's thread.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 13, 2010)

It's insane to see the bodies response to something so ridiculously simplistic.. you know.. following the basic guideline, every few weeks changing an exercise.. always continuely uping the weight.. it's great i have been following this basic routine now for over a year and never not ONCE have i hit any sort of plateau.. as long as diet is in check man.. it just is GREAT to watch the muscle change and grow week by week by week by week... 

I bet if everyone on this board followed this program for 8 weeks i'd fill my inbox in a day with "WOW !! THANK YOU BRO FOR MAKING LIFE EASIER AND MY GOALS MORE IN REACH !!"

Just saying


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

What are you better at, giving Bodybuilding advice, or Blow Jobs?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

I think he is trying to sell something...


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

If he ain't selling his Hole, then I'm not interested


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 13, 2010)

Got damn it! Trying to rep you Saney, but my comp. is telling me no!

Fantastico, I have no advice for you bro, as you seem to know what your doing...I really had no idea you were in such great shape.. Although, I would like to see your legs..I'm sure they're strong too!..


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Rep me god damnit!


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

> your compound movements will be the best bet for gaining size. what does your split look like ?


 
what im currently doin is 

Day 1) shoulders/legs

Squats 6 sets sets or
hex bar deads 5 sets
Mili press 6-7 sets



Day 2) Biceps/Back

biceps
Straight bar curls 3 sets
db preachers 3 sets
cables 3-4 sets

Back 
lat pulls 3 sets
bent rows 3 sets
weighted pulls or chins 3 sets




Day 3) REST




Day 4) Chest/Tris

Chest 
flat bench 4 sets
incline 3 sets
weighted dips for both 3 sets

tris
oh ext w/bb or db 3 sets
pull downs w rope or bar 3 sets
skulls 3 sets




Day 5) Traps/Cavles
Straight bar shrugs and db shrugs Or hexbar shrugs 4-5 sets

Calves
Seated calf raises 4-5 sets or standing machine 4-5 sets





Day 6) REST





Day 7) REST


^
not necessarily in that order by the way


as you can see, i dont do any direct ab work. none.

i replace squats with deads every so often or do lunges instead. i dont stick to the same leg compounds, i alternate. sometimes i just sprint and do body weight exercises (pushups, cin ups etc) 



'


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Exercising like that will make you a NB.. That is against the Metha-Drol Log Rules... You can't purposely train to lose size.. 

Wait till Prince and his b/f HeavyIron learn about this!


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

anyway day 2. obviously no real diff with anything. not going to sfw. carb loaded a bit. Was thinking of hitting back/biceps tomorrow....or whatever.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Exercising like that will make you a NB.. That is against the Metha-Drol Log Rules... You can't purposely train to lose size..
> 
> Wait till Prince and his b/f HeavyIron learn about this!


 

 oh? so what do u suggest? more iso work and never squatting like 99% or erryone on here???


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

I squatted today you non-log following POS!!

Mr. Fant, where do you shop for Anastrozole? this Shit from Sten is bunk as fuck


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Although, I would like to see your legs..I'm sure they're strong too!..


 

i bet you would


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I squatted today you non-log following POS!!
> 
> Mr. Fant, where do you shop for Anastrozole? this Shit from Sten is bunk as fuck


 

i dont get em online sir.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I squatted today you non-log following POS!!
> 
> Mr. Fant, where do you shop for Anastrozole? this Shit from Sten is bunk as fuck


 


what are u squatting?


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

i stopped parallel and moved to ass to grass style. high 300's for reps and low 400's for 1-3's. but i bury that shit. you see how dramatic your numbers drop when you're doin em that way. more efective imo.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I squatted today you non-log following POS!!
> 
> Mr. Fant, where do you shop for Anastrozole? this Shit from Sten is bunk as fuck


 Chemoneresearch or Researchstop.


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Chemoneresearch or Researchstop.



So you like products from researchstop? are they good?


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> what are u squatting?



185lbs


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> 185lbs


 
oh thats oustanding


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

send mast!


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

I just bought some supplies from researchsupply.net.. got some pins, and brewing stuff..

i want to make it.. maybe i'll send you some


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> So you like products from researchstop? are they good?


RS is very high end. batches are tested.

Taste is awful though so  Chemone is my preferrence.


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Chemone is expensive!


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Chemone is expensive!


 You get what you pay for...


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr. Fant or aka Jason frutola (his real name) always wanted me to shop from there.. he said they were the best


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

lmao shut up that isnt my name. 

And yes chemone is the bees knees and its elbows. Pricey and flavored, not to mention NOT-underdosed. All pluses in my book. ('cept the pricey part)

Yeah, so a couple of days in, thus far i havent gone bald or died from any complications, all good news (depends how u look at it, yes?)

Going to take my pecs and smash them tonight. Tri's too. Fgured id do a simple 3 per mizzle group exercise deally....flat/incline and weighted dips. Tri's...probably the rope, overheads with an ez bar....i guess. Tris are such small muscles. Chest being bigger will get 'mo attention.


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

can i has AP? And mast?


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> can i has AP? And mast?



You can but !
I have something that is way better !!!








Who needs to be jacked and tanned when you got these


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

WORD!!!!


Bottle that says "Steroids" with Arnold T2 look-a-like on bottle > Mast


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> WORD!!!!
> 
> 
> Bottle that says "Steroids" with Arnold T2 look-a-like on bottle > Mast



Duke Nukem Forever!  It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum, and I'm all outta gum.


----------



## Saney (Dec 16, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> can i has AP? And mast?



Only if you promise to cuddle with me afterwards


----------



## TwisT (Dec 16, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> RS is very high end. batches are tested.
> 
> Taste is awful though so  Chemone is my preferrence.



I get mine through Rasa research.

-T


----------



## SFW (Dec 16, 2010)

damn send mast and illd do a fuckin naked blackflip on youtube for fucks sake!

K, since i cant sleep and i slept like an old man from 7 pm to 2, im full of energy. probably deadlifts and bi's or back and Bi's now


----------



## Buzzard (Dec 17, 2010)

This thread is turning out to be very ghey.... Please post junk pics to keep it going.

GYCH!


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> i bet you would



Why, I seemed to have lofted you a softball there.


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

Naked Backflips??


----------



## SFW (Dec 17, 2010)

yes. naked flips for mast. i took gymnastics for 3 yrs. i could still pull it off. SEND GEARS!


----------



## Saney (Dec 17, 2010)

Right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> Ok..


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

Please read

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117669-metha-drol-extreme-information.html


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

mods? im appauled that this mofo is putting my infos out there with NO regard for my well being. i could be easilly raped by hourds of 20 something 



So i took some measurements.....


Neck = 20
Waist = 33 (thought i was a 32 because 32's fit well)
Quads = 27.5 (pathetic)
Right arm = 18.7
left arm = 19 (obviously LHJO has paid off)
Chest = 48" (measured the best i could, tape measure kept slipping, but thats fairly accurate)

^ Not flexed by the way. all cold. havent sfw today 

So i guess goals for this oral addition will be some size. id like to bring chest up and Quads, BIG TIME. see, my qauds were indeed bigger when i isolated them and curled, but sticking to compounds and olympic movements have left me much stronger, more functional. Like i couldnt walk straigt before without a duck swagger. fuck that. but hopefully i can bring them up an inch, id be happy.

Waist....if i stay below 35" i'll be ok. I lose weight faster than tyrone biggums on a crack binge, so a few extra lbs...who fuckin cares?

Arms, fuck em. theyre too big for my frame frankly....so im gonna replace bicep days for deadlifts. which will also be "Back/lat" day....so that'll be fine.

I wanna squat 5 bills ass to grass. Those are my goals. realistic? hmmm. We'll see how strong this compound is, because i plan on training balls to the fucking walls. 

keeping adex at 1mg btw....not taking chances.

going to order letro as well...chemone. just in case things get "nipply"

Temper: Shitty. but it has nothing to do with the gears.

Libido: Shitty.

Energy: Manic


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


>


 

Post pics of said desirability or remove thyself from thy log.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr Fant, can I has your autograph? I need new LHJO material since Greg isn't in my life anymore


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

listen, this is a sponsored log from ironmag. they were kind enough to let me sample this. Now can we take the retarded shit to the CT for fucks sake? Jesus. 

Thanks


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

However, if youre Girlfriend or wife needs some action, she could contact me for services. $200 buys em 1 hour of fuck time. Ill be trenned and sildenafied to the xtreme as well! So trust me, they'll enjoy.


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

how much do i gotta pay to get you in bed?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> how much do i gotta pay to get you in bed?


 Yeah, $200 is no problem for some of that action. Me likey...


----------



## Saney (Dec 18, 2010)

I think me and Heavy should be allowed to run a Train on Mr. Fant for being "Too Desirable"


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

Also willing to add...Ill trade services for gears. must be FDA approved only and in a box. none of that FDA approved in Thailand crap.


----------



## SFW (Dec 18, 2010)

Dark Saney said:


> I think me and Heavy should be allowed to run a Train on Mr. Fant for being "Too Desirable"


 

why the quotes? are you implying a lack of ones desirability and aesthetics? if so, "Come Out" with it


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

On the agenda today = 

Gonna keep it simple.

30 second sprints, followed by 2 mins of walking x 3

Clean and jerks

weighted pulls/chins



Did NOT sleep good. Libido is up. knob feels like the Greek Gods carved it from marble. too much info? probably.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 19, 2010)

Lack of sleep suck's, I know the feeling. Kudos to you for still making the time to excercise!


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

i still havent bro. wish i had dexedrine right now.


----------



## SFW (Dec 19, 2010)

wheels. and skinny ass forearms. I really need to step my LHJO up!






YouTube Video


----------



## Theoneandonly1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> wheels. and skinny ass forearms. I really need to step my LHJO up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow...your legs are pretty big!


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 19, 2010)

looking good man got some tree trunks there lol


----------



## SFW (Dec 20, 2010)

kinda bloated, AM weight is up 6 lbs already. diet has been filthy today...and with upcoming holiday pig outs, im prob going to see some mass. 

Waist came in at 34.3" ...that was discouraging, so i put the tape measurer away. Hopefully the tren will dry things out and help reduce adipose storage. 

sleeping shitty still but ill adjust as always.. Havent noticed any real increase in endurance or strength...yet. nips feel a lil strange, upping adex to .75 ed from .5

no sfw, rest day. hopefully some good sleep soon. couple of glasses of marsala should help.

wondering if the 2 compounds combined (Methoxygonadiene and tren) are going to require caber to avoid progestin related gyno issues?

Ive used so much of the stuff and reading about heart valve damage and mental issues have made me leary about using it unless absolutely needed.

If i were to use a stronger AI over the adex, would i more than likely NOT need caber or another dopamine agonist?


----------



## maniac0614 (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn bro I want those legs lol Looking good tho.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 21, 2010)

You're leg's aren't as weak as you think. But to be a little modest is classy.

Keep up the good work bro., to be in such great beach ready condition in mid December is impressive...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> kinda bloated, AM weight is up 6 lbs already. diet has been filthy today...and with upcoming holiday pig outs, im prob going to see some mass.
> 
> Waist came in at 34.3" ...that was discouraging, so i put the tape measurer away. Hopefully the tren will dry things out and help reduce adipose storage.
> 
> ...


 Pramipexole does not have the same negative impact on the heart as Caber. I would add Prami.


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

chemone carries?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> chemone carries?


 Researchstop has very potent Prami.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

Pramipexole does NOT cause fibotic reactions but bromocriptine, cabergoline and pergolide do.

*Cardiac and noncardiac fibrotic reactions caused by ergot-and nonergot-derived dopamine agonists.*

Andersohn F, Garbe E.

Bremen Institute for Prevention Research and Social Medicine, University of Bremen, Germany. andersohn@bips.uni-bremen.de

There is growing evidence that the ergot-derived dopamine agonists cabergoline and pergolide can cause fibrotic cardiac valvulopathy. Data on other fibrotic reactions and nonergot-derived dopamine agonists are sparse. Aim of this study was to investigate whether there are signals that dopamine agonists are related to cardiac and other fibrotic reactions. We identified all reports of fibrotic reactions at the heart, lung, and retroperitoneal space associated with dopamine agonists within the US Adverse Event Reporting System database. Disproportionality analyses were used to calculate adjusted reporting odds ratios (RORs). For ergot-derived dopamine agonists (bromocriptine, cabergoline, pergolide), the RORs of all reactions under study were increased, whereas *no such increases were observed for nonergot-derived drugs (apomorphine, pramipexole, ropinirole, rotigotine). *Fibrotic reactions due to ergot-derived dopamine agonists may not be limited to heart valves. For nonergot-derived dopamine agonists, no drug safety signals were evident.

PMID: 19170199 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## SFW (Dec 21, 2010)

im going to order some. 60 mgs for $60. is that a good price? sorry to bombard you with questions....but would i dose it similar to caber?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im going to order some. 60 mgs for $60. is that a good price? sorry to bombard you with questions....but would i dose it similar to caber?


 Naw, you need to take it every day. You have to go slow on raising the dose. I would target .5-1mg daily but it will take weeks to get the dose up that high. Prami will hit you like a ton of bricks. It releases a huge amount of HGH about 2 hours after you take it. I can't stay awake so I usually take it 2-3 hours before bedtime.


----------



## SFW (Dec 22, 2010)

ok cool.


What really SUCKS is i know im not going to get this stuff quick enough. 

Holiday mail service should be a nightmare. Unless they have a FedEx option...we'll see when i place order this morn.

Not going to the gym. Im going to do dips/pushes here at home and then do some chin ups at the park later on. 

I usually do my pushups in sets of 100, 90, 80, etc

Going to try and surpass 120 if it fucking kills me today. 

This is not for hypertrophy obviously...but strength/endurance. Plus it helps improve blood vessel construction. (at least thats what im told)

Morning weight is up 8 lbs. Probably entirely around my waist but whatever. Soon as i take these pills my appetite dips. unless i smoke some erbals. So i try to eat prior to taking. usually pop one right after breakfast/dinner.



libido = good. 
Mood = meh

oh a new pimple on my forehead. Even though im using benzoyl peroxide 2 x day. that Sucks.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> im going to order some. 60 mgs for $60. is that a good price? sorry to bombard you with questions....but would i dose it similar to caber?



CEM Products has it on for $48.99 right now.

Liquid Prami 60mL 1mg/mL


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> CEM Products has it on for $48.99 right now.
> 
> Liquid Prami 60mL 1mg/mL


 I just started using their Prami. I will give my feedback on the quality in a few days.


----------



## blazeftp (Dec 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I just started using their Prami. I will give my feedback on the quality in a few days.



Look forward to hearing it.

Need to get some for next cycle.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2010)

blazeftp said:


> Look forward to hearing it.
> 
> Need to get some for next cycle.


 I can say with absolute certaintly that the Cialis is good to go. 15mg was plenty.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 22, 2010)

I've been using it for a while now. Sides have finally f*cked off ! 
Currently running it at 0.5mg ED


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 22, 2010)

Mr. Fan....Does the Metha-Drol make you scream in the Gym? Seriously.....good luck on the cycle. I'm sure you'll do fine   Keep us posted because I'm am not at that level yet, but am considering starting my first PH cycle ever with the DMZ. Hopefully the DMZ will treat me right on the first few dates.  Also, does anyone have any suggestions to stack DMZ with? Anabolic Matrix, 1-andro RX, ? Need input because this natty shit is starting to be for the birds.  I need a little boost from mother nature.


----------



## SFW (Dec 28, 2010)

Finally an update!


prami in hand. Going to actually train tonight from 3 to 6 am. (Shoulders, Traps, legs)

Im thinking high volume tonight. (technically this morning )

Took a bit of a hiatus there...But im back on my grind. 

Weight is up 8 lbs from day 1. Not bad. Gonna get some measurements going on 2morrow.

Libido = high and perverted. 

Energy = High

Sleep = Meh. Im weening off benzos for a cleaner 2011. So its a shitty sleep...but im pulling in 5-6 hrs.

Acne = No new pimples. Skin is oily as hell though.

Mood = Much, much better. A lil edgy at times. Overall, I feel pretty damn good.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice job bro! Keep at it.


----------



## SFW (Dec 29, 2010)

240PLUS said:


> Mr. Fan....Does the Metha-Drol make you scream in the Gym? Seriously.....good luck on the cycle. I'm sure you'll do fine  Keep us posted because I'm am not at that level yet, but am considering starting my first PH cycle ever with the DMZ. Hopefully the DMZ will treat me right on the first few dates. Also, does anyone have any suggestions to stack DMZ with? Anabolic Matrix, 1-andro RX, ? Need input because this natty shit is starting to be for the birds. I need a little boost from mother nature.


 

no im very quiet in the gym. Other than the sounds of clanging metal now and then you wouldnt even know im there.

I have no experience with 1 andro or the other products you mentioned, im sorry. Only the DMZ. The best thing you can do is stack it with an injectable, such as test. Im sure 1-andro at a high enough dose would be decent.

Had a fair sfw session this morn. Couldnt get a high volume WO in though. Place was like a sauna and i was dying to get the hell outta there.

Hit traps first for 6 sets doing BB shrugs. Couldnt find my straps so i had to use a supinated/pronated grip. Hands feel like i tried to put out a house fire with em. (225 to 510) Someone commented that i wasnt shrugging high enough but i still felt a good contraction)

7 sets of A2G squats. Injection site on my ass kinda hurt but i worked through it. No PR's (225 to 415)

Standing calf raises: 5 sets. The rack is too light. May have to start doing calf raises with a BB for added weight. The Seated machine is MIA and i was too annoyed to ask the staff "what happened" to it.

Shoulders: seated DB press 5 sets, 50, 70, 80, 90, 70

upright rows 5 sets.  80, 100, 110, 135, 90

Finished off with some decline push ups and 15 mins on the stationary bike. 

Came back home and polished off a box of shell pasta with marinara and four 1/4 lb turkey burgers.



Going to hit chest tonight and Tri's...

I figure flat bb, decline bb and weighted dips.

Then probably a shit load of high volume iso for tri's. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## SFW (Dec 30, 2010)

Went ape shit. 

Cant even list all the crap i did. Broke my "no iso" rule for chest.

Off top.....weighted dips, DB incline, cable flyes, flye machine, flat BB. At least 30 sets. Enough weight to struggle with 9-10 reps.

triceps....OH w/EZ bar, OH w/DB, dip press, weighted dips, pushdowns, Close-grip bench...'bout 30 sets. Hypertrophy but i mixed in some higher rep sets. Arms looked insane. 

Still, when i finished, i felt like i just walked in. WTF to do??? 

Threw my hoody on and just mean mugged all the pussies and stared at the brauds....surely making everyone uncomfortable. Jumped in the tanner for 10 and bounced.

Insane, manic energy. When i got in, i ate 2 bagels and a whole chicken breast w/2 tbs mayo, 2 multis. 

Gonna SFW again tonight...back and bi's, forearms too.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good, the wife was impressed with your avy. Had to tell her you have mental issues.


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2010)

chicks dig that though. They feel im a "fixer upper". 

Hit back and bi's last night. 

Look, i know im contradicting myself here but i cant neglect my guns. I know i said i would nix biceps for Deads...But i cant do it. I just cant! 



*Biceps:*
5 sets DB curls - 50, 65, 75, 80, 80
BB w/olympic - 135, 155, 175, 135, 135
reverse curls w/ez: 90, 110, 120, 130
Cable curls: 4 sets
Reverse curls w/Tricep rope: 3 sets
hammer strength preacher curls: 4 sets, fairly light, high reps.

*Back:*
bent over rows w/smith: 155, 205, 275, 255
hammer strength low iso rows: 4 plates, 6 plates, 8 plates, 10 plates (45 lb plates)
Lat pull downs: 200, 240, 260, 270
reverse grip lat pulls: 200, 180

Body weight chin ups to failure x 2

Jumped in the tanner for 10 and bounced.


Post workout meal: 2 turkey cheese burgers on thin bagel, banana, Glass of milk, handful of almonds, couple of mouthfuls of honeys, 2 multis.


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2010)

*libido:* 

*Mood:* 


*Acne:* Nothing new


*Sleep*: Still disturbed and sucky. Not blaming the metha drol. its probably tren.


Ill SFW again on the 1st. 

Weight is down. Only up 5 lbs from day 1.

Waist: 33.5


Overall, looking more vascular. Dryer. Endurance is up. Im banging out hi-volume like no ones business. 

Going to train 5x5 style with a powerlifter on the 1st. Not sure whats on the agenda. We'll see how well i feel (DOMS, CNS) Probably gonna hit legs. Not sure what the routine will be.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 31, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I just started using their Prami. I will give my feedback on the quality in a few days.


 Yeah, the Prami from CEM is the real deal. No doubt.


----------



## Saney (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll need to check into that Prami.. You recommend that over Caber?


----------



## SFW (Dec 31, 2010)

caber has been linked to coronary issues.


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

Hit shoulders and Legs yesterday. (squats/mili-press)

Had an "incident" during squats...My shorts ripped open during ass to grass squats. So i just continued on with my draws. Def much more endurance going on. 8 sets had me dripping wet. 

Put up 320 for reps on the hammer strength shoulder press. (six 45 plates + two 25's) Stoked. I know this doesnt compare to free-weight but ive never thrown-up numbers like that on hammer.

Im closing in on wk 3 in a day or so...Im almost dreading running out.

Going to SFW again in a few. Probably chest/tri's/Calves...Hopefully my delts can hold up after the assault i put on em. Absolutely no DOMS in my shoulders. legs feel like i fell down a flight of stairs though. Walking bow legged.

Got a week left on this and im going to push it to the limit.


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2011)

Pics of the shorts?

Probably could sell those bad boys to some homo's if you don't wash em...


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

lol


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> lol


 Bahahahahaha...


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2011)

Gotten any bigger lately?


Just sayin


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

> Gotten any bigger lately?
> 
> 
> Just sayin


 





YouTube Video











My after vid/pics will speak for themselves


----------



## magger (Jan 2, 2011)

i' gunna try this routine duece, looks gtg as somthing new to try thx


----------



## me_270 (Jan 2, 2011)

You da man!   What's your tricep routine?


----------



## SFW (Jan 2, 2011)

lol  i switch it up. high volume iso, compounds (close grip bench, weighted dips) 

They need a lot of work. def not a strong point.


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2011)

pics.

Going to up cals substantially for the remainder of this cycle. The goal is .5 lb a day at this point. 

Smashed Chest, Tris, Calves and forearms.


----------



## SFW (Jan 3, 2011)

one more...


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 4, 2011)

Jesus christ ! Looking huge !


----------



## SFW (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks. Eating 4 turkey burgers and a coke as i type this.


----------



## Saney (Jan 4, 2011)

Nb


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> thanks. Eating 4 turkey burgers and a coke as i type this.


 
still pretty lean too . . you got the thigh-rubbing action?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 4, 2011)

Sexy...


----------



## Mags (Jan 4, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> I have no experience with 1 andro or the other products you mentioned, im sorry. Only the DMZ. The best thing you can do is stack it with an injectable, such as test. Im sure 1-andro at a high enough dose would be decent.



I agree. I had great strength gains off 1-Andro, but I had to run it at 800mg/1000mg ED to see decent effects. Size gained was disappointing, only around 6 or so lbs. The power it gave me was awesome, though. I concur that you'd be better off stacking it with something more anabolic. However, to run higher doses of 1-Andro for a normal-ish cycle duration gets expensive.


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

*saturday*
Shrugs
Shoulders
Legs

*Sunday*
Chest 
triceps 
Shrugs hex bar (2 days in a row)
Calves 
Forearms 

*Monday*
Back 
Biceps 
Deadlifts

*Tues*
Shoulders 
Shrugs (going nuts here)
Calves

*Today*

Squats or hex bar deads
Leg Ext
triceps


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 5, 2011)

JFC!!! You train every GD day?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 5, 2011)

no rest for the CNS  Do you find you just crash for a few days after that style of training?


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

Pretty much. If i dont hit the gym ill go fuckin nuts at this point.

Im sleeping and recovering, added extra cals. Im fine.


----------



## Buzzard (Jan 5, 2011)

I could hardly get out of bead after heavy deads yesterday...

Where's your weight & BF at now?


----------



## SFW (Jan 5, 2011)

well, 6 compounds are helping me recover. plus anger is a helluva motivator. So is being clean. I feel like i have way too much energy. 

weight fluctuates from 212-216
Bf not sure. Too fuckin lazy to take measurements. Will do though at the end. Hopefully my neck, chest and arms are up some.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Pretty much. If i dont hit the gym ill go fuckin nuts at this point.
> 
> Im sleeping and recovering, added extra cals. Im fine.




....  To late .. ur already nuts !


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 10, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Pretty much. If i dont hit the gym ill go fuckin nuts at this point.
> 
> Im sleeping and recovering, added extra cals. Im fine.



I am the same.
If i miss a session i feel like i am going to turn into the hulk


----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2011)

well, the metha drol portion of my cycle is over. Ill continue on my journey of other juices and placebos of course. But all in all, pleased with the 8 total lbs. Muscle diameter overall is way up, lot of water no doubt. But still giving off a very full, solid appearance. Everything is fuller and more vascular it seems. Arms look freakish to me as well as delts. Legs swolled up nicely as i was squatting, deadlifting or lunging multiple times a week.

Strength made itself evident fairly quickly and recovery was accelerated, so i was hitting the same muscle group, high volume, with maybe 2-3 days inbetween. 

I wanted to stick to strictly compounds but the desire to train seemed too great, so iso's became a big part of training. To me, this was comparable to anadrol as far as the recovery aspect went. 

My waist and obliques are bigger, but harder and ab musculature is still very visible. Everything is bigger in other words. But proportionally, it all looks good. sides were _almost_ non existent. maybe a small headrush at the gym now and then. Which is kinda pleasurable actually. But im a whacko, so...

Oh, another notable thing was muscle pumps in my abs, of all places. Thats a really weird feeling but probably because i was pushing core stabilzers to the limit on leg days. still not as bad as calf or back pumps, which i didnt have. 

Was able to smash the hell outta calves actually. aprox 3 times a week for the last 2 weeks. 

Very dbolish as far as size went, but lacking that buzzy, happy feeling dbol gives. Then again, im sober and probably void of all "happy" brain chemicals. Hopefully that returns one day on its own.

Ill get some afters up later with more in-depth measurements.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

jfc your training regimes trip me the fk out! 

 . . btw, were you ever prone to SD sides?


----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2011)

Well mdrol alone made me feel weird at times. i never ran the original Superdrol, just the clones. I never had the SD gyno everyone talks about. The only gyno i ever experienced was prolactin related with tren. I made some terrible mistakes because i disregarded everything i had read and thought "yeah, ill be the only guy using nolva with tren, and i'll be ok". very fucking retarded and probably that decision was made in a drug induced stupor.

Anyway no, no real sides to speak of.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 10, 2011)

most of the guys I saw who had issues from SD clones werent stacking with test, or used placebos for PCT.

 . .please dont ask me to disclose the name of that forum


----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, lets never speak of that place again.


----------



## Saney (Jan 10, 2011)

Get any bigger on that Metha-Drol?


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

8 lbs. nothing crazy. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

I came


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

Did you gain at all on it?


----------



## blazeftp (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> Did you gain at all on it?



Oh yea.. Wonderful drug.. I got some bloat even while on Tren (which btw i bumped up to 400mg EW).. 

Even with Low Calories i've been pushing decent weight.


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

Yeah, the bloating seems unavoidable but Its a good winter oral. I was basically eating whatever i wanted. 

I really liked the recovery time on it as well.


----------



## Saney (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree. Now time to throw in some Winny with this Tren!


----------



## SFW (Jan 11, 2011)

Well good luck.


----------

